# Auto or Manual B14 Poll??



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

What B14 do you have and what tranny??


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

matcapir said:


> What B14 do you have and what tranny??


 Its almost not fair. I have what I have (auto) and have to cry myself to sleep wanting what I can't afford (manual swap)!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Get a performance torque converter in the meantime while you're saving up for the manual swap.. I'm thinking of doing that.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

DraftEm98 said:


> Its almost not fair. I have what I have (auto) and have to cry myself to sleep wanting what I can't afford (manual swap)!


I hear ya, fortunately I stumbled upon my 200sx at a used car dealership. I probably paid too much for it in 2001, but It's been worth every penny, plus it was a 5-speed!!! :thumbup: 

GREAT SIG MAN!!! TOO FUNNY


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

my 200 is my first stick, i love it, but i need a short throw shifter w/ ES shift bushings


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

himbo said:


> my 200 is my first stick, i love it, but i need a short throw shifter w/ ES shift bushings


I've been reading alot about the short shifters lately, It's basically just a feel thing right. So it doesn't take as much to manuever between gears??? Are there quality issues involved, i.e. certain brands that make a better product?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I envy (HATE) all you with standard transmissions....


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

matcapir said:


> I've been reading alot about the short shifters lately, It's basically just a feel thing right. So it doesn't take as much to manuever between gears??? Are there quality issues involved, i.e. certain brands that make a better product?


 A short thrower will make your stock shifter feel like you were in an old pickup!


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

By the way... I was leaving the student union at my local college today and saw a beutiful mint 98 200sx se-r. No big deal, right? I look into the p/s window... automatic! I went back into the student u and asked whos car it was. A 20 yr old sophomore (girl) squeeks up. After a thorough investigation I find out that she had her daddy buy it for her (new) and didnt want a stick. 
If there is a god, he shat on me a long time ago!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well i used to have a auto sentra, and dreamt of one day converting it to manual...but then one day it struck me, why the HELL would i do that. i could just sell my car, buy the same year and model with a stick, and place the money that i would have spent on the conversion on some mods. i did that, but didnt like the sentra i got so i sold it, then i bought an altima then i sold it, then i bought the most beautifullest car ever, a 1998 200sx-ser, but then got totalled after like a week, by some idiot who decided to race and not stop when he saw me infront of him, so go with a 200sx with stick, not a sentra, unless you like them... :fluffy:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, I'm dreaming of converting mine to manual... I think it's the fact that it's my first car. I dream 10 years from now I will still be driving my first car, but with a manual trans  


Dreams are dreams.. but I hope I can turn it into reality in several years.


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> I envy (HATE) all you with standard transmissions....


Don't hate me cause I got a 5 speed.. Hate me cause YOU don't. :thumbup:


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

98 Sentra - Manual Transmission baby! :thumbup:


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

200 se-r with manual right now. i had another 200, base model, yes thats right, nothing on it but a chassis, engine, and tires. that was also manual. im stuck on 200sx's for life.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

my first car was a 1500 family discount 96 sentra auto 125k miles on it then i wanted a manual and a 2 door so bad found a 200sx 5speed for 700 bucks 206k miles on it now full motor rebuild and i love the thing way faster than my sentra


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Quepias said:


> 98 Sentra - Manual Transmission baby! :thumbup:


hey, off topic, but do you have a radio in your car, or is it all gauges?


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

I've never been in a 200SX... but the more I hear you all talk about them, the more I want to trade my Sentra in for 1, but only an SE-R.... Are they real hard to find? Oh btw i gotta 5spd also :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh yea, 2litres, 4 doors, 5 speeds


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

matcapir said:


> I've been reading alot about the short shifters lately, It's basically just a feel thing right. So it doesn't take as much to manuever between gears??? Are there quality issues involved, i.e. certain brands that make a better product?



B&M makes a great short throw, and so does SMC


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

mine is 95 sentra and its autotragic


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> hey, off topic, but do you have a radio in your car, or is it all gauges?


radio is off for now since i have to relocate the gauges on the bottom slot and 
put the radio back where the gauges are in now.

sorry for the OT


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Oh yea, 2litres, 4 doors, 5 speeds


^greatest combo ever!

i have a pig, 1.6L auto. 

i dont like 2 doors at all (unless its a sport car)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

5spd SE-R
wish i had a 5spd SE


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

'Autotragic' Why didn't I think of that? That's much better than automagic.

 Oh well, it's too late now


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> 5spd SE-R
> wish i had a 5spd SE


why?! you want a 1.6?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> why?! you want a 1.6?


The 1999 Sentra SE has a SR20 in it...


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> The 1999 Sentra SE has a SR20 in it...


1998 Sentra SE and 1999 Sentra SE-L, both are 2.0


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> The 1999 Sentra SE has a SR20 in it...


but he has a 200sx. i figured he was talking aboot buying an se 200sx


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hehe , i didn't come up with that , one of my friend's did, he kept calling my car autotragic, im like damn it.


Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> 'Autotragic' Why didn't I think of that? That's much better than automagic.
> 
> Oh well, it's too late now


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

all I gotta say is I love my manual ... wouldnt drive nething else! I like the convenience of auto but a manual can is just better in my mind!
I wanted to find a 200SX Se-r with a 5 spd tranny but the total just hit me 2 hard in the wallet right now ... settled with my b14 sentra ... no performance yet but who knows ... I might stumble on money sooner or later


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i meant a Sentra SE(L), sorry bout that


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i meant a Sentra SE(L), sorry bout that


ahhhh, good choice, 4 doors are better than 2. expecialy if your married and have a "shopping wife" or just for the future. theres nothing like putting a crap load of money/work into a car then having to sell it cuz "its not big enough!" :thumbdwn: *insert fart noise here*


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

probably will end up with a G20, Q45, or Maxima in the next year or so

im just getting fed up with this car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> probably will end up with a G20, Q45, or Maxima in the next year or so
> 
> im just getting fed up with this car


money pit? i know what you meen :thumbup: those are good options, but i wouls also suggest an altima. its smaller than a max, but bigger than a sentra so its good for longer trips/more trunk room needed. but it would still be fun to drive (unlike a mini van lol) my grandmother has a 2000 GLE max and im not a fan. its big heavy and dopy around corners. (yet i have to admit that sucker sounds nice at WOT)


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

I have an auto. In the summer I was looking at overhauling the motor but I found this sentra for $500 that is all crashed up but the motor is un harmed and in prime condition and is standard, so ill probably end up swaping that in too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> probably will end up with a G20, Q45, or Maxima in the next year or so
> 
> im just getting fed up with this car


I hear ya. I think about selling mine a lot. More and more things need to be replaced and I only work 8 hrs a week  I just blew a bunch on money on mods, and now stuff is starting to break down that I wasn't expecting. Just can't rationalize selling it when I've put so much money into it. you never get it back. And who knows, maybe I'll end up buying another lemon and have to start over with the same crap.


oh, btw: 200sx auto. wish I had manual, but with city/traiffc driving, sometimes I'm happy that it's an auto. The sr20 engine is still very peppy with AT. I used to have a AT 200sx se, and damn, made me want to cry *no offense to other ga16 owners*  

so ya, I don't mind having an auto. At least that's what I tell myself


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

DraftEm98 said:


> Its almost not fair. I have what I have (auto) and have to cry myself to sleep wanting what I can't afford (manual swap)!


I hear ya there. I have a B14 with auto and a B13 with a manual which is rusting apart so as soon as I get a motor for my B14 I'm gonna order the few parts that arent compatible between b13 and b14 and swap it over cuz I'm driving the b13 now and I know as soon as I go back to the auto it's gonna drive me nuts missing the manual. Keep your head up. I know James is selling everything needed for the swap for $750 in the classifieds and you could also do what I did which my b13 I got on ebay for $305 in running condition(let alone the fact that it's the SE model). Just gotta keep an eye out for what ya need.

Mitch


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

pete2.0 said:


> all I gotta say is I love my manual ... wouldnt drive nething else! I like the convenience of auto but a manual can is just better in my mind!
> I wanted to find a 200SX Se-r with a 5 spd tranny but the total just hit me 2 hard in the wallet right now ... settled with my b14 sentra ... no performance yet but who knows ... I might stumble on money sooner or later


You want the auto-manual box in the Alfa or like my brothers 
Corsa. These are automated Manual boxes with computer operated clutch, F1 style. Why Europe and Asia get these and we don't I don't know.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't do anything special with my Sentra so the auto suits me just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

IanH said:


> You want the auto-manual box in the Alfa or like my brothers
> Corsa. These are automated Manual boxes with computer operated clutch, F1 style. Why Europe and Asia get these and we don't I don't know.


hmmmm alfa, alfa romeo spyder, now let me say, thats a nice ride. (it rides real nice too!" :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i drive to newark, nj which is got to comparable to NYC traffic. i put 400+ miles a week, and i have torn ACL's in both knees. but, the stick in my car never gives me a problem, i just shift and don't realize it

I'M MY OWN AUTOMATIC!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

himbo said:


> i drive to newark, nj which is got to comparable to NYC traffic. i put 400+ miles a week, and i have torn ACL's in both knees. but, the stick in my car never gives me a problem, i just shift and don't realize it
> 
> I'M MY OWN AUTOMATIC!!!! :thumbup:


ha ha ha ha


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> 'Autotragic' Why didn't I think of that? That's much better than automagic.
> 
> Oh well, it's too late now


I usually go with gayamatic, which is what my car is.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The only time I hate having a manual is in gridlock. It sucks having to let the clutch out and then putting it back in every 2 seconds so that you can move up a few feet or so.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> The only time I hate having a manual is in gridlock.


Ditto, same thing here. Every single time I'm in traffic I wish I had a auto. Then as soon as I'm out, I hit myself for thinking such an evil thought. It's not much fun being in traffic on bridges around here either, especially when the guy behind you pulls up about an inch from your bumper!!


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

Stop talking about your damn manuals! It's not fair. :loser: lol
I'm still searching for my manual sentra or 200. My 95hp automatic sentra just isn't working out for me......

Ever noticed that when you want something it seems like EVERYONE has one all of a sudden. I never even saw another sentra in my town until I wanted a manual one. Now I see at least 5 a day. This skyblue sentra followed me home today for some reason......and yes it was a 5-speed. I could hear it 

If there's a God then he is having a field day messing with me.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

<<--- i gots a 1995 Nissan Sentra GLE 5 Speed.

very nice. though i wish i had more power. 94whp blows for passing

more than enough to beat those gay hondas. (beat 3 civics and 1 accord)


----------

